# We have a hummingbird nest!!!!



## lisalove

I don't want to count the hummingbirds before they hatch, but I could resist!!
I took advantage of taking a pic while she was away.
She decided to nest by my front door.

The eggs are smaller than a jelly belly and the nest is the size of 1/2 a pingpong ball-so tiny!


----------



## Yvonne G

oh...I love them.


----------



## JoesMum

That is just amazing... When you live in England, Humming Birds are something you might see in a zoo not have nesting in the garden. 

I'm a keen bird watcher and SO jealous!


----------



## coreyc

That is awesome I love watching them at their feeder when I have the chance so fast


----------



## yagyujubei

What kind of hummingbird is it? We only have one species in the east, but I understand that there are more in the west.


----------



## wellington

My parents feed the hummingbirds every summer. They go nuts. They even try to take over their porch. Sometimes they go up to the door and look right in. They love when my dad sprays the hose for them to fly threw. My favorite, except when they almost fly into my head


----------



## lisalove

She really is so sweet. 
I'll keep updating as they hatch and grow.


----------



## ascott

Awesome. I have duelling hummers swoop one another all over the front porch...I have two feeders and there can be four or more out there binking off of each other ...and yup..they do hover at the living room window and loom either at their reflections or the tv...lol....

I look forward to the pics....how exciting...


----------



## cljohnson

That's great. 
We have had dozens of hummers fledge in our backyard over the years Anna's and Costa's.
It is very cute to see two baby birds in that tiny nest with momma proudly sitting on them chin up giving you the stink eye.


----------



## Niki

We have a feeder in our backyard also... I think we have the same two hummingbirds sitting outside my kitchen window every morning around 6 am. I am pretty sure they are Anna's hummingbirds because the male has a beautiful red head!


----------



## pugsandkids

We have Anna's, and we do see babies every year. I LOVE them, and worry when they haven't been around. They nest in a tree that I very much dislike, but I don't want to disturb them


----------



## lisalove

I'm a bit protective over the nest too. I get irritated when people come to the front door and scare her away!!! That's when I give the stink eye as well!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Lucky lucky you! I have worked for years to get them just to stop by for a drink. I found a nest one winter, or rather one of my children did. I get so excited just to see one, can't imagine getting to watch a family hatch out and grow up!


----------



## Nay

What a wonderful picture! Every year I so look forward to putting out my feeders. Last year it was out less than 1 hour, on May 1st and what do I hear? That familiar buzz!! Thy must have been watching. This year it was on the 11th, but I had the feeders out early. I have never seen where they nest.
You do get used to their squeaks and chirps, and can recongnize when they are around long before anyone else!
I love them, thanks for posting
Nay


----------



## Katherine

Amazing!!!! We have many many hummingbirds and I have never been lucky enough to locate a nest. How exciting and wonderful for you, I love these little birds!


----------



## lisalove

One hatched!!!
Sorry they're blurry-had to be quick.


----------



## Katherine

Amazing. Nature often takes my breath away. Thank you so much for sharing these photographs with us! You easily just made my day


----------



## JoesMum

It's impossible to imagine how small that chick must be!


----------



## lisalove

It's the size of a fly!
Couldn't be any cuter!!!


----------



## RV's mom

We were fortunate enough to have an Anna's nest on our front porch for 2 years ~ this year she is somewhere out of sight, but she visits the feeders..

Had good fortune to take serial pictures........ what a blessing!


----------



## lisalove

A blessing indeed!


----------



## acrantophis

Great pics!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

so cute!!!! they are so fun to watch. My mother in law had on nest in her car port... it would dive bomb her every time she walked out the door lol. it was so high up though we couldn't see in it like you can yours. i dont think i have ever seen a little hatchling like that. so freakin sweet! amazing. thank you for sharing.


----------



## lisalove

A better pic...





Still only 1 hatchling.
The little orange beak is the cutest.


----------



## Jacqui

Cute! Can't wait til the next update.


----------



## ijmccollum

WoW! That is simply amazing. Thanks for sharing. 

We used to get tons of hummers but the last couple summers they have been absent. I think we are in humming bird wars with some one in the neighborhood who has tempted them away. I put the feeders out early this year hoping to attract some back.


----------



## JoesMum

Out of curiosity, what is the nest made of?

My kids are fascinated by your pictures... viewed on my iPod touch we're getting a life size image


----------



## lisalove

ijmccollum said:


> WoW! That is simply amazing. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> We used to get tons of hummers but the last couple summers they have been absent. I think we are in humming bird wars with some one in the neighborhood who has tempted them away. I put the feeders out early this year hoping to attract some back.



Bummer...I hope you win!!!!



JoesMum said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the nest made of?
> 
> My kids are fascinated by your pictures... viewed on my iPod touch we're getting a life size image



It's made of fuzzy part of seeds such as dandelion and thistle.
Then it's held together by spider webs. It's really interesting because she comes to the nest and with webs all of her and wraps it around the nest.

I'm so glad your kids are loving it. I'll keep posting!


----------



## SailingMystic

Thanks for sharing !! That is amazing! Just two eggs?? No wonder they are hard to find. The nest is really pretty!!



lisalove said:


> One hatched!!!
> Sorry they're blurry-had to be quick.



How cute is that baby!!??? !!


----------



## cljohnson

JoesMum said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the nest made of?
> 
> My kids are fascinated by your pictures... viewed on my iPod touch we're getting a life size image



It is amazing what they use. 
At my house we use old bathroom rugs outside for the dogs to wipe their feet on. Most of the nests we have are made of little bits of carpet backing and dog fur bound together with spider silk.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cljohnson said:


> It is amazing what they use.
> At my house we use old bathroom rugs outside for the dogs to wipe their feet on. Most of the nests we have are made of little bits of carpet backing and dog fur bound together with spider silk.



Oh that is so cool!!!


----------



## lisalove

The baby is incredibly cute, though it appears to be just one still. The other egg hasn't hatched yet and I'm not certain it will.




SailingMystic said:


> Thanks for sharing !! That is amazing! Just two eggs?? No wonder they are hard to find. The nest is really pretty!!
> 
> 
> How cute is that baby!!??? !!





No, she had the first egg before her nest was secure an it fell out and broke. Needless to say I was so sad. Then she had another egg the next day and the third a week later. I hope the last one will still hatch,but we'll see.

The baby is precious, unbelievable how small it is.


----------



## lisalove

Interesting observation...




She continues to add to the nest to one side as the vine grows downward.


----------



## PATMAN

Wow! Very neat, thanks for sharing those great pictures!


----------



## lisalove

New pic...





Getting bigger!!
Looks like there will only be one.


----------



## Katherine

lisalove said:


> New pic...
> 
> Getting bigger!!
> Looks like there will only be one.


 
Love love love this picture! It is so cool to have you sharing these photos with us; thank you!!


----------



## JoesMum

THANK YOU! It's growing quickly  I'm off to get my iPod touch so I can see the image at nearer life size


----------



## Jacqui

In a way, I kinda hope the last egg does not hatch. I mean, think about it for a second. If number two hatches, it will be so much smaller and less strong then the older sibling. The bigger one will continue to get more of the food, while the small one will steadily grow weaker. I would just be afraid it would have a sadly short and not the best life.


----------



## lisalove

New Pic...





Thanks for the replies--happy to share!!!
It's really so amazing.


----------



## JoesMum

The chick is growing so fast!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Already so big. Hard to believe it was the size of that little egg next to it just a little bit ago.


----------



## Momof4

That is so cute! Thanks for sharing! They sure do grow fast!


----------



## lisalove

Cute...and growing so fast...


----------



## terryo

You are so lucky. I would be sitting there all day. I finally got a feeder and am still waiting to see one. My son has some in his yard only a block from me, but none here so far. I can't wait to see what happens next in that nest.


----------



## lisalove

I agree-I really am a bit obsessed with watching them!!!
However, I only take pictures when the mom leaves.


----------



## Zamric

hmmmmm, I wonder if the other egg will hatch after that one leaves the nest...

Great pics by the way! [/u]


----------



## Jacqui

His beak looks bigger in that last picture. I am just enjoying this so much! Thank you!!


----------



## lisalove

Jacqui said:


> His beak looks bigger in that last picture. I am just enjoying this so much! Thank you!!



Happy to share!
It's amazing how fast the changes come.



Zamric said:


> hmmmmm, I wonder if the other egg will hatch after that one leaves the nest...
> 
> Great pics by the way! [/u]



Thanks!
I hope so too-I don't want it to end


----------



## lisalove

Another update...








Growing strong!


----------



## JoesMum

Being an only child is clearly good for growth!


----------



## lisalove

JoesMum said:


> Being an only child is clearly good for growth!



HA...indeed!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good thing there is only one... where would the other one have fit?


----------



## lisalove

I do know the nest will stretch as the babies (or baby in this case) grow. What a little work of art!!!
I'm still so amazed!


----------



## lisalove

Katherine said:


> Love love love this picture! It is so cool to have you sharing these photos with us; thank you!!



I agree-I still think this pic may be my favorite!


----------



## lisalove

New pics...













Sorry they're not very clear-really windy today.


----------



## terryo

I can't believe how much it grew since I've been on here. What does the mother feed her? Bugs? I'm asking because she's so little. This is so great!


----------



## JoesMum

Just 2 weeks and it's grown so much. Nectar must be very nutritious! I can't imagine how 2 would ever have been raised in that nest!


----------



## lisalove

terryo said:


> I can't believe how much it grew since I've been on here. What does the mother feed her? Bugs? I'm asking because she's so little. This is so great!



Growing so fast!
Actually, the mom takes a drink from the feeder, zips through the yard catching bugs and feeds the baby.
Truly amazing little creature!!!


----------



## cljohnson

terryo said:


> I can't believe how much it grew since I've been on here. What does the mother feed her? Bugs? I'm asking because she's so little. This is so great!



Actually bugs are a huge part of a hummer's diet. 
Most people don't realize Nectar and the sugar water we feed them is really only short term fuel to hunt for protein.


----------



## lisalove

Last close up shots...













As you can see, the baby is now very alert with eyes wide open!
I will be taking pics from a distance from now on so I don't scare the baby from the nest too early.


----------



## terryo

Just amazing! Thank you so much for posting all these pictures.


----------



## lisalove

New pic of baby...






I'm sure it'll fledge soon!


----------



## Jacqui

lisalove said:


> I'm sure it'll fledge soon!



Darn for me, because I have been enjoying this thread, but great for the little guy.


----------



## Zamric

Maybe his little sibling will get a chance now.....I Hope!


----------



## JoesMum

So big now! 

I doubt the other egg will hatch.


----------



## lisalove

Perching on the nest now...





Buzzing it's little wings!


----------



## JoesMum

Part of me is pleased that it's so grown up now. Part of me is sad to lose the experience of seeing such a fascinating series of pictures. Web cam for next year?


----------



## lisalove

Me too!
I've been obsessed over this entire experience since I saw her start to build the nest at the start of May. The best is the mom doesn't even flinch when she sees me.
I can water out there with her being a foot from me.
Husband says a webcam too-I agree!




JoesMum said:


> Part of me is pleased that it's so grown up now. Part of me is sad to lose the experience of seeing such a fascinating series of pictures. Web cam for next year?


----------



## lisalove

Jacqui said:


> lisalove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll fledge soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn for me, because I have been enjoying this thread, but great for the little guy.
Click to expand...


I agree!


----------



## lisalove

Baby left the nest and moved 5 feet to our palm tree that is right outside our window.
The obsession continues  ...

















Then, here comes mom...


----------



## JoesMum

Thank you so much for sharing all these pictures. 

My family and I have been following this family's progress with fascination. I am a keen bird watcher and so jealous it's untrue


----------



## terryo

I had to put this thread on my favorites because my grandkids come over ever day and ask if there's anyting new with the baby bird. Wonderful thread....thank you so much.


----------



## lisalove

Size perspective pic...





The lone egg...


----------



## Jacqui

Even more awesome when you gave us the size perspective.


----------



## JoesMum

It just seems impossibly small!


----------



## lisalove

It really is amazingly small.


----------



## lisalove

Apparently baby isn't sick of us yet...




It's been all over my front yard waiting to get food from
mom.


----------



## wellington

Thank you for all the pics. I got to show them to my mother yesterday, she lives out of state. She loves humming birds, her fave and has many in the summer months. She loved the pics, thought it was amazing.


----------



## lisalove

Last pictures...
Mom hummingbird hasn't been at the nest for a week now. She also hasn't been flying around when I walk by, so I know the little egg is a no go. It's really windy today, so I removed it before it blows out, as her first egg did just that-sad.
Anyway, here are some perspective pics of the tiny egg...








This is a finch egg that never hatched...





Thank you to everyone who shared this interesting little journey and for all the comments!
A big YOU'RE WELCOME for all the thank you for sharing comments.
I was happy to share!


----------



## JoesMum

More fascinating pictures. Thank you


----------



## lisalove

You bet!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

That egg is so freaken tiny!!!!


----------



## lisalove

It really is crazy tiny.


----------



## lisalove

Baby loves us...
So apparently baby has come to know us. When I went out to change the feeder, she/he buzzes around and likes to feed as I'm walking the feeder into the house. Sits on the potted pine tree and waits for me to bring it back out. As soon as I come back out baby starts to feed again while I'm walking with it. All this takes place about 6 inches from my face!!!!!
What a sweet little thing!


----------



## cljohnson

BE CAREFUL!!!! 
Don't let that feeder run dry for too long or they will get pissed. 
Last summer I had one come into my family room while I was eating lunch. 
He hovered about 1 foot from my face. He gave me a very stern talking to. 
I gathered from his twitting and chattering. He was seriously disappointed with my lack of feeder maintenance. 
I quickly dropped my fork and filled his feeder. 
We are back on good terms now but, it was a close call. 
I don't ever want to live through that again.


----------



## Jacqui

lisalove said:


> It really is crazy tiny.



What an understatement!





cljohnson said:


> BE CAREFUL!!!!
> Don't let that feeder run dry for too long or they will get pissed.
> Last summer I had one come into my family room while I was eating lunch.
> He hovered about 1 foot from my face. He gave me a very stern talking to.
> I gathered from his twitting and chattering. He was seriously disappointed with my lack of feeder maintenance.
> I quickly dropped my fork and filled his feeder.
> We are back on good terms now but, it was a close call.
> I don't ever want to live through that again.



 so funny!!


----------



## lisalove

New cool pics of baby...


----------



## lisalove

Jacqui said:


> lisalove said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is crazy tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an understatement!
Click to expand...


Indeed!!



cljohnson said:


> BE CAREFUL!!!!
> Don't let that feeder run dry for too long or they will get pissed.
> Last summer I had one come into my family room while I was eating lunch.
> He hovered about 1 foot from my face. He gave me a very stern talking to.
> I gathered from his twitting and chattering. He was seriously disappointed with my lack of feeder maintenance.
> I quickly dropped my fork and filled his feeder.
> We are back on good terms now but, it was a close call.
> I don't ever want to live through that again.



They are cute controlling little thing!


----------



## terryo

Thank you for taking us on this wonderful adventure. You have no idea how I enjoyed it. Now I wish there was more.


----------



## lisalove

terryo said:


> Thank you for taking us on this wonderful adventure. You have no idea how I enjoyed it. Now I wish there was more.



I agree-I'm going to miss it too!
I was happy to share it. I appreciate all of the comments and that you loved it as much as I did.


----------



## lisalove

Baby is still hanging out and loves me!!!PICS
The best part is when I'm outside she brushes up against my shoulders as she's buzzing around.
This is not a zoom pic. I was filling up the ant shield on the feeder when she buzzed up-cute little thing.


----------



## wellington

They will get really used to ya. My parents have tons of them. They will look into the kitchen and door windows. The even sit on the porch railings when my parents are out sitting on the porch. My dad almost had one on his finger. I showed my mom and cousin your pics. They loved them and were fascinated. So glad you shared


----------



## mctlong

Awwwwww! So cute!


----------



## terryo

Thanks for this great up-date. You are very lucky!


----------



## Jacqui

I am so glad you posted, I have been wondering if the little one was still around and if the mother reused the nest for another batch.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Awww she grew up to be so pretty!


----------



## lisalove

Jacqui said:


> I am so glad you posted, I have been wondering if the little one was still around and if the mother reused the nest for another batch.



No, there was a bird buzzing around it for a few days, but never nested there.
So far it's still empty.



wellington said:


> They will get really used to ya. My parents have tons of them. They will look into the kitchen and door windows. The even sit on the porch railings when my parents are out sitting on the porch. My dad almost had one on his finger. I showed my mom and cousin your pics. They loved them and were fascinated. So glad you shared



They really do. I love when I feel the little brush up on my shoulder.
Happy to share! 



mctlong said:


> Awwwwww! So cute!



Very!!!



terryo said:


> Thanks for this great up-date. You are very lucky!



You're very welcome
I keep thinking I won't have anymore updates and then here she comes!!


----------



## blafiriravt

Very pretty little birds


----------



## lisalove

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Awww she grew up to be so pretty!



Yes she did-amazing little creatures!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## lisalove

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



Indeed...totally cool!!!


----------



## lisalove

Baby is still hanging out here and may I add...still loves me!!!! She lives in my banks roses and whenever I go outside, she 'talks' nonstop. I think she's adopted me 
Apparently she's an Anna's Hummingbird and may stay the winter.


----------



## terryo

What a great experience and may I add.......a great honor to be loved by something so beautiful. You are so lucky. I can't believe she's still around.


----------



## muffinjenn

I just saw this thread last night before I went to bed! *OMG!* What a beautiful experience! *Thank you* so much for sharing this with everyone, I love hummingbirds and what a wonderful treasure to have at your house. I love that she is still around and made you a part of her life as you have been a part of hers from the beginning 

~Jenn


----------



## lisalove

It is a really amazing experience and I do feel very fortunate!


----------



## lisalove

Baby is still here and weathering the 25 degree nights. Feathers are getting darker and a little more colorful. Almost looks like a different bird, but still has the exact same behavior. Baby still buzzes at the screen door when I'm filling up the feeder and will still drink while I'm hanging it up while brushing up on my shoulder. It now loves to follow me all over the yard. Such an amazing little creature.


----------



## terryo

I consider this an extreme honor. You are certainly blessed to have this little feathered friend. I loved these up-dates.


----------



## lisalove

Thanks!! I really love it too. Truly an incredible little sweetie!


----------



## Zamric

my cat would never allow such a thing!


----------



## lisalove

Zamric said:


> my cat would never allow such a thing!



Don't think your cat would have much luck!!!


----------

